# Problem with Asus p5gc-mx/1333 and ethernet



## Parachuter (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello everyone

i seem to have a problem i have tried everything but it still doesn't work.
i have a computer with the asus p5gc-mx/1333 as a motherboard and a an geforce 8500gt as a graphic card.
My problem was that every time the computer started it used the on board graphic card, when i push on the reset button it would start with the geforce card. i tried to disable the graphic card from bios but it wouldn't work. after i played around a little bit in bios i fixed but it caused me another problem the on board network card. although it is recognized by windows and everything seems to be perfectly correct it cannot receive any packets. i have tried formating the hard disk but it still didn't work i checked the configuration on BIOS and everything seems to be correct. i have checked the cable and checked another computer with the router they all worked correctly, with internet connection. if anyone has any idea of what is going on please reply.

i believe that the problem is from the motherboard and that the network card is dead and it was a coincedence, but i would love to hear a second opinion


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you using a dedicated Ethernet card or Onboard Ethernet? Will Ethernet work if the Onboard Graphics is active?


----------



## Parachuter (Jan 16, 2010)

it is an onboard ethernet , and when on board graphic card is active it first starts with the onboard graphic card and after i push reset it goes to the external graphic card. But isn't there a way to both supose to work correctly?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The video boot order is in the BIOS. There is also an option to enable/disable the onboard video. There is also an option to enable/disable the LAN controller. No other options are available/necessary.

You may want to ensure you are using the latest BIOS.


----------

